# The Slaughter Begins.....



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Bamas bout to make some steaks out of the Longhorns. :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nobody is in here for this *** woopin...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

roll tide baby


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

When was texas going to show up? Haha


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Texas blows donkey shaft.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Bama stole their cookies.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

roll tide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! tide came up and washed the steers and queers away!!!!!!!!!!!n


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

13 baby!!!!!!! RTR!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

OH yeah.....ROLL TIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

SEC 4 in a row.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I do have to state....I AM NOT A LONGHORNS FAN!!!! However, once that lil boy got his head in the game, calmed down, and put on his game face, it was looking really good. Texas didn't have a chance from the beginning, even if Colt McCoy would have played the entire game. Alabama would have crushed them anyway. I believe it was a pretty entertaining game. It showed confidence and ability of that young QB for Texas, afterall he's only 19, FRESH out of high school and this was his debuit game. I think he did an outstanding job for those kinds of stats and the pressure. 
All in all, Nick shouldn't have ever left LSU.....now his asst coach was being looked at for a head coach position here at texas tech next year. What does that say abotu Nick Saben? HE IS the best College Football coach ever, thats why he makes all the big bucks....did you see his bonus if they won......450k.....MY GOSH!!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the kid did good but that does happen when they know nothing of the pressure so they really don't feel it. The best thing that happened for Texas was the interception for a TD right before halftime. Bama came out flat and let them back in with mediocre play and good play from Texas. I picked a 24 point victory for Bama in this one with no turnovers. With 2 Bama turnovers I predicted a 17 point win which was there minus the last missed extra point. I also picked Colt wouldn't finish this game. It's payday this weekend and this game made me 28k dollars. Thank you Alabama.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah that was a once in a lifetime chance for him. Who else in history has played QB an entire SEC Champ. Game as a Freshman.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Masher said:


> I think the kid did good but that does happen when they know nothing of the pressure so they really don't feel it. The best thing that happened for Texas was the interception for a TD right before halftime. Bama came out flat and let them back in with mediocre play and good play from Texas. I picked a 24 point victory for Bama in this one with no turnovers. With 2 Bama turnovers I predicted a 17 point win which was there minus the last missed extra point. I also picked Colt wouldn't finish this game. It's payday this weekend and this game made me 28k dollars. Thank you Alabama.


That turn over didn't win me that much, but that $250 in my pocket at half time is sure gonna come in handy that I won. :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Masher said:


> It's payday this weekend and this game made me 28k dollars.


So I guess you made enough to fix the Brute? Or you just going to get something else?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Not working on the Brute till after deer season. I'll have a short windown there before turkey season starts. As for what I'm saving for, land. You can never go wrong buying land a smart man told me once. In the next year a really nice 100 acre tract will be for sale by me. A good summer of business and it will be mine.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Ohh, and 8k of it will go into my She Don't account.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

masher you really won 28k .. why didnt you let me in on some of this action..... **** you


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I lost 10k on one game but won it back on the Iowa game to get back even and the championship was easy money. All you have to do is bet man, you don't need me to do that. LOL... Some people have enough money to burn a wet elephant, it's nice to take some of it off their hands and it really doesn't matter to them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

added at the staduim this week


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice... Wonder when the statue of Saban will go up on the blank column at the entrance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> Nice... Wonder when the statue of Saban will go up on the blank column at the entrance.


not till he's in the ground.. haha...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

If he takes another one next year they will put it up I bet.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

maybe... 2 in a row would be freakin awesome.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

It's hard to say right now but I don't see anything stopping them. As his recruits play more the team will only get better.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I could be wrong but Saban has already spoken about the statue and I don't think they will wait till he is dead. Stallings has one correct? My guess is the statue is probably already under construction.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, that's what I thought too and why I mentioned it. I think ole Gene is still kicking.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. well maybe they will have one up in a year or so.. are you wanting to come pay omage mashdog?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... Just like some good coaching. Man if they leave him alone things will be good there for a long time.


----------

